# Ghosthand 2 3x3 Modification Tutorial.



## akiramejin (Aug 29, 2010)

Please tell me what you think. 
Oh, and your results.


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 29, 2010)

looks cool


----------



## hic0057 (Aug 29, 2010)

Can you do that mod on an fii. I heard they are fairly similar


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 29, 2010)

Just 0:45 into your video, I couldn't help but point this out. I'm not trying to insult you but please realize your camera has background noise cancellation. Whenever you cube and talk, all we hear is your cube (amplified) and your voice gets lowered in volume. You sound far enough from the microphone as it is, and as soon as that noise cancellation kicks in, you're almost mute.

When screwing the screw/center piece back on, you do realize not seeing anymore thread will depend on your angle. So you should have probably looked 360deg around the cube to ensure there was no more thread left 

Love your sig though


----------



## akiramejin (Aug 29, 2010)

hic0057 said:


> Can you do that mod on an fii. I heard they are fairly similar



The FII doesn't really have an angular corner. it is somewhat rounded off.



fatboyxpc said:


> Just 0:45 into your video, I couldn't help but point this out. I'm not trying to insult you but please realize your camera has background noise cancellation. Whenever you cube and talk, all we hear is your cube (amplified) and your voice gets lowered in volume. You sound far enough from the microphone as it is, and as soon as that noise cancellation kicks in, you're almost mute.
> 
> When screwing the screw/center piece back on, you do realize not seeing anymore thread will depend on your angle. So you should have probably looked 360deg around the cube to ensure there was no more thread left
> 
> Love your sig though



Yeah I tried to work on that. I screwed in the screw a little more than usual so I knew that it was screw in all the way.


----------



## DeathCuberK (Aug 29, 2010)

The part you sanded down on the corner was the part I completely removed. Now they kinda look like type AIII corners.


----------



## Tortin (Aug 29, 2010)

(pssst, Hogwarts is in Scotland)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 29, 2010)

Tortin said:


> (pssst, Hogwarts is in Scotland)



You would know =)


----------



## akiramejin (Aug 30, 2010)

Tortin said:


> (pssst, Hogwarts is in Scotland)



:O
for reals?
I'll change it right now.


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Aug 31, 2010)

Does this work for the Ghosthand I?


----------



## akiramejin (Sep 24, 2010)

never tried.


----------



## Joker (Sep 24, 2010)

This works for F-II. Not too much of a difference though.


----------



## akiramejin (Sep 24, 2010)

good to know!


----------

